# Potassium Sorbate-Anyone use



## teresa (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello,
I was just making some body lotion and would like to add preservative potassium sorbate.  i am just not finding much info on how much to use and since it's grains does it need to be mixed with water?
thanks.


----------



## Bean13 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Teresa

I was wondering if you found the answer to your question about Potassium Sorbate.  I to just purchased this ingredient and am not sure how to use it in a sugar scrub.  I did put it in by itself while scrub was still a bit runny and warm but I still have grains after whipping it for 10 mins or more.
Do you have any advice?


----------



## teresa (Apr 9, 2011)

hello,
i have not received much info back on the potassium sorbate.  one person i read used it with citric acid to lower the ph but i am not real clear on the usage. i am sorry i was not much help.


----------



## carebear (Apr 9, 2011)

It has to be dissolved. It has serious limitations. I don't consider it a good option on it's own.


----------



## teresa (Apr 9, 2011)

this is a response i received about it when asking someone how to use it in a 16 oz lotion..

I used to use Potassium Sorbate in combination with Cosmocil CQ to
preserve my lotions but have since switched to Geogard Ultra. From the
Snowdrift Site:
Although the minimum inhibatory concentration for many fungi and
bacteria is approx. 100 ppm, common usage levels range from 0.5 - 1.0%.
Dissolve K sorbate in your water phase at the beginning, to ensure
proper dispersion of the product. So it looks like your .03 percent is
too low! I would go with 1 percent which works out to .16 potassium
sorbate for your 16 oz. recipe.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 9, 2011)

Just by itself it's not good enough to inhibit all the germs, mold and bacteria. I've tried Geogard Ultra, but the pH started to shift. Depending on the product, I've used Suttocide.


----------

